# Are these swarm cells?



## Barrett (Feb 20, 2012)

I did my first inspection of 2012 in my TBH this afternoon. The colony is from a package purchased last year and hived march 30th. All was well except some hive beetles. I even spotted the queen for the first time! I did see something interesting on one of the brood combs though. I am wondering if these are swarm cells. This is a picture of the side of the comb in front of the one we found the queen on. I gave them an empty bar between these two combs to maybe discourage the swarm if that is what they are. I have another hive built that I plan to populate with a package purchased through my local apiary club. But if this colony needs splitting, so be it. What do y'all think?


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Look like it. They were probably from last year.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

They are, are they occupied? Will have a larvae swimming in white royal jelly. If they are put them and half your colony in that other hive you can have a third hive when your package gets in.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I see that you have a few capped drone cells. Do you have any flying yet?


----------



## Barrett (Feb 20, 2012)

Indeed other are some drones in there. I haven't noticed any flying around but I did see a bunch during the inspection. I suspect if the weather had been nicer they may have been out. 60 Fahrenheit and cloudy.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

When I looked at mine today, I found almost an entire comb of capped drone brood. I saw only one emerged of all the bees
in the hive. Just remember that you'll need mature drones if you're gonna split them, and use those queen cells.
Mine have had a few cups like that since late last summer, but they never finished them.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I"ll concur. Just because you have queen cells eastablished doesn't necessarily mean the bees are going to swarm. It only matters if you see a worm in them swimming in jelly or if they're sealed. So did you see anything in them? They certainly don't look sealed in the picture.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! I didn't see larvae in them so I'll just keep an eye on them for now.


----------

